# Motherboard compatible with dual core processor?



## dwalk1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have a pretty old rig, and I would like to make it better if possible, I have 2 DDR 1gb sticks in it and a decent AGP video card so I can play low-medium end games on it. On the motherboard it says "KM400 3827" and when I typed that into google it gave me this link: http://www.biostar-usa.com/mbdetails.asp?model=m7viz , which honestly, means little to me. If anyone can just let me know if my computer is compatible with an Athlon processor that is dual-core, or an equivalent, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rebellion88 (Dec 15, 2006)

Download an application called, 'SiS Sandra' and it will tell you everything you need to know about your system in detail. Click on the motherboard and report me with the information. If it is that link you sent me and thats your mainboard then no it will not support dual core, only AMD socket 939, 940 and AM2 processors have the dual core range not socket A.


----------



## Rebellion88 (Dec 15, 2006)

Just a side note the best processor for that motherboard is an AMD Athlon XP 3200+ socket A.


----------



## dwalk1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ok, and thank you for the reply. Sorry it took me a while to respond, but I was away for a bit.

Now, I understand this is an older motherboard, are you POSITIVE the motherboard I linked above CAN run with an AMD Athlon XP 3200+?


----------

